# Any idea what this is



## Chad8 (Jun 6, 2022)

Was doing a little buying adventure and found this . I am not exactly sure what it is .  I may purchase it if i can find out more .
Thanks in advance 
Chad8


----------



## nick tures (Jun 6, 2022)

appears to be a repainted blue stingray junior looks like a 1967-1969  with a full size seat, and a cool dana 3 speed on it


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 6, 2022)

Im no expert, but I think it is a Dana 3 speed.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 6, 2022)

Chad8 said:


> Was doing a little buying adventure and found this . I am not exactly sure what it is .  I may purchase it if i can find out more .
> Thanks in advance
> Chad8
> 
> View attachment 1641433



Could have been a Typhoon with that stem. Those Dane 3 speeds are cool always wondered how they worked


----------



## Chad8 (Jun 6, 2022)

Here is more on that Dana you guys found . That is a good start . Thanks .








						Dana 3 Speed | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Still in a selling mood, decided to let this go. I'll probably never get to it and still growing my next bike fund. Got this from Ebey a while back, allegedly NOS. Everything seems to be here, case has scratches, shipping maybe? Rubber on transmission looks new, doesn't seem like it was ever...




					thecabe.com


----------

